# Scotch whisky



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Any fans here? If so, what do you drink? Which is your favorite? Do you collect them?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

The Macallan. It doesn't last long enough to collect.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

My Own Advisor said:


> The Macallan. It doesn't last long enough to collect.


Thats great! My personal favorite as well! I can't wait, I am heading to NYC this weekend I will try to get my hands on the Macallan 18. I don't know in Ontario, but here in Quebec, Macallan changed their whole selection, we have no more ''aged-brand'' Macallan it has been replace with the 1824 series (the colors). I have to be honest it's hard to collect them because I have to do a lot of self-control not to open a bottle, I try to buy 2 bottles when it's not a too expensive one hehheheh.

My little Macallan collection:


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I have hundreds of bottles. I'll eventually sell many that weren't sold in Canada

Favourites are Dalmore, Lagavulin, Balvenie, Jura, Bowmore, Glenlivet, Aberlour, Glenfiddich..

Anything single malt 12+ really


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

m3s said:


> I have hundreds of bottles. I'll eventually sell many that weren't sold in Canada
> 
> Favourites are Dalmore, Lagavulin, Balvenie, Jura, Bowmore, Glenlivet, Aberlour, Glenfiddich..
> 
> Anything single malt 12+ really


I hear so many good things about Balvenie, I really have to get it. Glenfiddich, honestly best bang for the buck!


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

"I have hundreds of bottles. "

Me too, and one of them is still half full. Ha ha ha


----------



## rford (Aug 16, 2014)

bunnahabhain


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

http://www.cbc.ca/asithappens/featu...bs-scots-names-japanese-spirit-best-in-world/

Anyone had a swirl of this new no:1 yet?

Only 18,000 bottles produced retailing at US$160 each!


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

bayview said:


> http://www.cbc.ca/asithappens/featu...bs-scots-names-japanese-spirit-best-in-world/
> 
> Anyone had a swirl of this new no:1 yet?
> 
> Only 18,000 bottles produced retailing at US$160 each!


I did on monday at the private grand opening of the Montreal downtown store of Montblanc.... I was so shocked how good it was


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

I'm partial to Talisker. Friends from Scotland turned me on to Highland Park a few years back, it's from Orkney; it seemed a bit mild to me (it reminded me of Glenlivet, which I've never liked much; I like to taste the peat) but my Scottish friends rank it as among the best they've ever tasted.

I like single malt, but it takes me years to get through a bottle. A bottle of 12-year-old single malt can get to be 20 years old before I'm done with it. ;-)


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm hearing good things about Alberta Premium whisky, anyone try it?


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

No one makes whiskey, in my opinion, as good as the good people of Kentucky. Genuine bourbon whiskey is my drink. Wild Turkey leads the list of those.

If I recall, I think some distillers use bourbon barrels to make scotch whiskey, or was it the other way around. Can't remember ... drank a little last night.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

I have 2 favourites sitting in my cupboard: One is a bottle of Aberlour straight from the cask 59.7% alcohol (batch no 13) which was a gift from my son when he toured the distillery 10-15 yrs ago. The other is a bottle of 16 yr old Jura - Diurach's Own. Big problem though - My Dr said no more alcohol! Crappy - I didn't drink that much anyway but did enjoy a couple of wines before dinner. Nothin serious (I hope) on the health side. Sorry, i'm not entertaining requests to give it away and will still enjoy a glass or 2 a year and this way it will last longer!


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Tough choices...

For Scotch, I really like Dalwhinnie. It's reasonably priced and very smooth.

I'll second that for bourbon. Stay away from Jack Daniels, you're just paying for the name. Wild Turkey's good or Jim Beam.

But honours goes to Ontario's best-kept secret, Forty Creek. The regular Barrel Select is a very fine rye, and their reserves are magnificent.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Does opening a bottle of Glenfiddich start a clock to being undrinkable? I don't drink scotch but have a friend who visits once a year that I keep the bottle for, but at his pace of consumption I think it will be a decade before seeing the bottle bottom.

Do unopened bottles of scotch have an indefinite shelf life?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

frase said:


> I have 2 favourites sitting in my cupboard: One is a bottle of Aberlour straight from the cask 59.7% alcohol (batch no 13) which was a gift from my son when he toured the distillery 10-15 yrs ago. The other is a bottle of 16 yr old Jura - Diurach's Own.


Nice!! I wouldn't worry about a wee dram of scotch now and then 



Eder said:


> Does opening a bottle of Glenfiddich start a clock to being undrinkable? I don't drink scotch but have a friend who visits once a year that I keep the bottle for, but at his pace of consumption I think it will be a decade before seeing the bottle bottom.


Once opened, there is oxygen in the bottle but the high alcohol % helps it last a long time. Unopened should last a very very long time!.. Wine, however, starts to go bad once you look at it the wrong way :tongue-new:



brad said:


> I'm partial to Talisker. Friends from Scotland turned me on to Highland Park a few years back, it's from Orkney; it seemed a bit mild to me (it reminded me of Glenlivet, which I've never liked much; I like to taste the peat)


You might love Bowmore if you like stronger peat, and it's a great value. I might have to open a Talisker next.


----------



## GuzzlinGuinness (Nov 28, 2014)

Brand new to this forum, but figured I'd chime in on this thread as it jumped out at me right away.. (and was at top of the thread list).

I'm also relatively new to the world of scotch, after having developed a taste for bourbon.

My buddy shared a bottle of Laphroig with me recently, very peaty, but man was it good.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Laphroig is the peatiest thing I've tried.. the 10 years is a bit too peaty for my taste. Bowmore is next (the peat is a bit overwhelming but it's great when you want peat) and Lagavulin is my favourite balance of peat.. maybe favourite scotch to date. Sounds like Talisker, Ardbeg, Oban would be high on my list. Bruichladdich Octomore is supposed to be the peatiest scotch there is.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Got it!


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

dotnet_nerd said:


> I'll second that for bourbon. Stay away from Jack Daniels, you're just paying for the name.


please don't diss my bourbon ... you're *paying for name* with every whisky on the planet :biggrin:


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

SkyFall said:


> Thats great! My personal favorite as well! I can't wait, I am heading to NYC this weekend I will try to get my hands on the Macallan 18. I don't know in Ontario, but here in Quebec, Macallan changed their whole selection, we have no more ''aged-brand'' Macallan it has been replace with the 1824 series (the colors). I have to be honest it's hard to collect them because I have to do a lot of self-control not to open a bottle, I try to buy 2 bottles when it's not a too expensive one hehheheh.
> 
> My little Macallan collection:


Damn you.

My wife and I like The Macllan 12, sherry cask. She drinks it more than I do


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

m3s said:


> Laphroig is the peatiest thing I've tried.. the 10 years is a bit too peaty for my taste. Bowmore is next (the peat is a bit overwhelming but it's great when you want peat) and Lagavulin is my favourite balance of peat.. maybe favourite scotch to date. Sounds like Talisker, Ardbeg, Oban would be high on my list. Bruichladdich Octomore is supposed to be the peatiest scotch there is.


The best water I've ever tasted in my life was in Tongue, on the north coast of Scotland: it came from a spring in the mountains and was filtered through peat. The water was crystal clear but brown; it looked like tea.


----------



## buddyb (Aug 8, 2014)

*Looking for a bottle*

Does anyone here have a dusty bottle of "Captain's Table"?


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

dotnet_nerd said:


> honours goes to Ontario's best-kept secret, Forty Creek. The regular Barrel Select is a very fine rye, and their reserves are magnificent.


Forty Creek is a fantastic Rye. I'm not sure why people are mentioning Rye and Bourbon in a thread about Scotch. They're vastly different.

Chivas Regal 12 year is nice. I'm a sucker for Black Label too.

Eder: Sealed alcohol has an indefinite shelf life. Problem is, your's isn't sealed. There would be an air exchange every time it's poured. Moisture and impurities will enter every time you open it. I don't know how much of a degradation there would be.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Opened a bottle of Balvenie 12.. the smell alone is just intoxicating


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Chivas Regal 12 year is nice. I'm a sucker for Black Label too.


 this usually what we drink at AI Cuban resorts...  , but I prefer Canadian Rye and .... "Russian Standard"


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Dropped by the liquor store to get some scotch and relax after a long day of work


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Big fan of MaCallan Skyfall. We got another bottle for Christmas and I also got some Glenmorganie 12-year old. 

Yummy


----------



## Canadian (Sep 19, 2013)

Could never get into the scotch whisky. I do enjoy fine gin, though.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

My Own Advisor said:


> Big fan of MaCallan Skyfall. We got another bottle for Christmas and I also got some Glenmorganie 12-year old.
> 
> Yummy


Glenmorangie is one of my favorite! excellent present


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

That Highland Park is nice, but I find it a bit peaty. I don't mind it, but my wife prefers the scotch in the sherry casks. Glenmorganie has a nice sweet finish. One of my favs as well.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

+1 for Glenmorangie. I have a 12 years Quinta Ruban version on the go


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

My Own Advisor said:


> That Highland Park is nice, but I find it a bit peaty. I don't mind it, but my wife prefers the scotch in the sherry casks. Glenmorganie has a nice sweet finish. One of my favs as well.


Very true, Highland Park has its peaty side... and it is mainly the reason I bought it. Most of my scotch are more fruity and sweet, and by throwing in sometimes the HLP's peatiness makes the flavor flow better IMO. and for the price, especially the HLP 10 is very affordable and makes it worthwhile.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

FrugalTrader said:


> I'm hearing good things about Alberta Premium whisky, anyone try it?


Same question from me... I like it, personally, but I'm not an expert.

The publisher of the Whiskey Bible mentioned it in a CBC interview. Though a Japanese whiskey was ranked #1 in the world, the author called Alberta Premium one of the best in the world.

http://www.bcliquorstores.com/product/54213

Which made me gasp for a second, because this is the stuff my buddies and I have been drinking since high school, and it's not expensive. I picked up a bottle to take to my friends in the US.


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

Drink up guys! You have a long way to go!

http://qz.com/165628/whos-drinking-the-worlds-scotch-whisky/


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Seems like Singapore may have a drinking problem. Almost 13 bottles of scotch per year per capita (!).


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

that's crazy andrewf, I had no idea.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

random gift from le gf 










another to my collection


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice set, SkyFall. Your gf is definitely a keeper!
I haven't had an opportunity to try the 1824 series yet. What are your thoughts?
BTW you are missing 25


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

Mockingbird said:


> Nice set, SkyFall. Your gf is definitely a keeper!
> I haven't had an opportunity to try the 1824 series yet. What are your thoughts?
> BTW you are missing 25


Hey Mockingbird,

She is definitely a keeper heheheh 

My thoughts on the 1824 Series, first of all, I don't know if you know the reason why they went with the 1824 Series... but just in case I'll tell you, the demand for Macallan with age statement was so big that they couldn't keep up with the demand (since whisky needed to be matured for 10, 12, 15, etc years ) so they created the 1824 Series without any age statement, using colors. That being said, you can connect some dots and understand that with the 1824 Series they are no longer required by law to really wait 10, 12, 15, etc years before releasing a certain whisky. The 1824 Series is made of younger and older whisky, therefore it doesn't have the same level of complexity as the previous ones and even sometimes (depending of the bottles) have a weird taste of unfinished product. I still like to drink the 1824 Series, however to me it's not the same as the Macallans with age statement. Overall, it's a good scotch whisky, but for the same money you can get better scotch.

About the Macallan 25, since here in Quebec and Ontario (to my knowledge) there's no more age statement Macallan (with some exceptions) I have to go get them when I go on roadtrips in the US. Everytime I get 2 -3 bottles, drink 1 or 2 and keep one for later (years from now)... on my last trip I got the Macallan 18 which was one of my favorite.... the Macallan 25 have to wait since it's selling for $924USD where I buy them.... that's way too expensive for me... in July I will go and I should get the Macallan 15 (from US this time, mine was one of the last bottle in Quebec), another Macallan 12 (to enjoy since it's a cheap but VERY good whisky) and maybe if I have enough the Macallan 21 Fine Oak (which is selling for $295USD and I saw on LCBO.com they are asking $750)... hopefully after this roadtrip on my next one I will get the Macallan 25


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I can afford the 10, we usually get the 12, but the 15 is a bit much and the 18 is pricy. The 25? Yikes!!!! 

Love the pics and collection!!!


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm enjoying the insight on scotch in this thread...thanks all. 

I have an old sailor that comes to visit from time to time on the boat and drinks Glenlivet 12 year old so I keep a bottle for him. I tried a small bit along with my son ... both of us were unable to finish the small glass I poured yet make short work of a tumbler of Crown Royal. Is it just us or is Glenlivet paint thinner?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

SkyFall said:


> About the Macallan 25, since here in Quebec and Ontario (to my knowledge) there's no more age statement Macallan (with some exceptions) I have to go get them when I go on roadtrips in the US.


Seriously? I'm probably sitting on a gold mine with my collection from Europe. Some of them are numbered and/or were only sold in very very few locations. I haven't looked but I imagine it's illegal to resell them?.. lots of scotch "gifts" used to happen when we flew to Norway (scotch is probably worth more than gold there)

I refuse to pay the astronomical prices. I doubt the Macallan 25 is worth $1k to me.. there are just so many amazing values out there for a fraction of the cost. I look at scotch kind of like how I look at stocks. Better price/alcohol ratios available than whine or beer, pays dividends in taste, far more excitement per dram, and practically no time decay


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Eder said:


> I tried a small bit along with my son ... both of us were unable to finish the small glass I poured yet make short work of a tumbler of Crown Royal. Is it just us or is Glenlivet paint thinner?


Glenlivet 12 is probably not the best to start with because it's a bit peaty. Try another 12 year single from mid right or bottom (soft, light and unpeated) of this chart:


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

As one of the proscribed ones, I think I should like Scotch. I have one or two every year to remind myself I don't.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice set, SkyFall.

I'm more proud that you have the calculator open in the background, though. 

Enjoy the Single Malt, Harvey Specter. I'll stick to my $25 bottles of JP Wiser's "Special Blend". It's cheap and tastes decent. Far from a single malt, but I'm all about the cheap. Have to be frugal, right? :biggrin: I can appreciate a good single malt, though. Good for you.

Maybe I will buy a Macallan this weekend just for kicks. I'll post a picture of me drinking it if I do.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

m3s said:


> Glenlivet 12 is probably not the best to start with because it's a bit peaty. Try another 12 year single from mid right or bottom (soft, light and unpeated) of this chart:


Great chart


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

KaeJS said:


> Nice set, SkyFall.
> 
> I'm more proud that you have the calculator open in the background, though.
> 
> ...


Ze Calculator is always on hahahahhah not even kidding, you guys cannot see on the picture but adding the one on Windows, I had like 4 calculators on my desk at that moment 

Everytime I am buying a bottle I am telling myself how idiot I was to spend that much, until I drink some hihihihi that's why I enjoy beers as well


----------



## Sandra (May 14, 2015)

Don't drink at all! And feel so good!


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Then why post on a thread discussing Scotch whiskey? I'm happy you feel good but generally teetotalers make poor company imo.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Eder said:


> teetotalers


Wow. I never knew what this word was until now. Had to google it...

How could anyone ever be a teetotaler? What a boring life. :biggrin:


----------



## ohsmarketing (Mar 24, 2015)

Crown Royal Regal Apple Whisky it is one of my favourite drink.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

ohsmarketing said:


> Crown Royal Regal Apple Whisky it is one of my favourite drink.


I've seen this in the store but never purchased.

How do you drink this? Straight?


----------



## realestateongabriola (Mar 24, 2015)

BOWMORE 
15 YEAR OLD DARKEST it is best to drink.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

ohsmarketing said:


> Crown Royal Regal Apple Whisky it is one of my favourite drink.





KaeJS said:


> I've seen this in the store but never purchased.
> 
> How do you drink this? Straight?


Bought this last weekend. I tried it 4 different ways. Here are my thoughts:

As a shot: Gross

On the rocks: Decent. Not bad at all.

With Coke: Tastes just like cherry coke. It's really weird. Almost tastes too sweet and sugary for my liking.

With Apple Juice: This is the best option. You can't even tell the whiskey is in there. Tastes just like apple juice...

However, I'd never buy it again.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I put a shot of Crown Royal into my sailor friends coffee this morning instead of his usual Glenfidich...he really liked it till he realized it was rye whiskey.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

You don't want to mix good scotch with anything but your belly 

Whiskey, I can see mixing it.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

It is more to disguise the drink from his wife.


----------



## buddyb (Aug 8, 2014)

I just bought a bottle of "Crown Royal Maple". It tastes pretty good. 
When you pour a shot, the whole room smells like bacon. (Alright, it smells like maple bacon). The best of two worlds, what could be better?


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> Wow. I never knew what this word was until now. Had to google it...
> 
> How could anyone ever be a teetotaler? What a boring life. :biggrin:


Sorry- I kind of take exception to that; I've never been bored in my whole life and I do not drink, despite being a professional in the bar industry- 30 years of bartending and managing high-end nightclubs and cocktail bars. I actually find drinking to be boring- I'd rather be productive in my free time. Not to denigrate the enjoyment of good spirits or cocktails etc- but I've never felt that alcohol is needed to be social, fun, creative, or anything else.


----------



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

little update of the collection


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Damn! That's very nice!

Almost done our Macallan Amber. One of our favourites.


----------



## Jaberwock (Aug 22, 2012)

Has anyone noticed that the bottles are smaller now?

We used to get 26 and 2/3 ounces in the standard bottle and 40 ounce in the large bottle.

Now the bottles are 700 ml (24.6 oz) and 1 litre (35.2 oz).

Did anyone notice the price going down when the bottle size changed? It's enough to make a Scotsman weep in his porridge.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

There's a global shortage of single malt scotch brewing. Its popularity is out pacing supply, and remember that fine scotch needs to be aged..

You'll notice big names on bottles with no mention of age. Proper scotch is already a better investment than wine and it's much easier to store.


----------

